# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Resin colours

## Compro01

Just wanting to confirm - Is the "natural" resin colour the clear stuff like you used for the column prints?

----------


## MakerTed

Good question.  I'm assuming that it IS.  However, I too would like to hear confirmation.

----------


## Anuvin

I seriously doubt there is any question left, but for anyone who may wander to this thread for an answer:
"Note: Natural was titled Clear on our kickstarter page, the name was  changed to Natural because it is not currently perfectly clear and we  are not sure we are going to be able to get it completely clear before  we ship. However it is the clearest resin you can get."

----------


## Rainday21

Thanks for clarifying Anuvin.

----------

